# Drexel Open 2008



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DrexelFall2008

http://www.freewebs.com/drexelcubers/fall08registration.html

seeing this made my week. this is literally two blocks north and two blocks east of where I live!

Its at Drexel University in Philadelphia on November 15th. I will of course be sporting my UPenn gear and showing those Drexelites who Philly's finest(or as I like to say, Phinest) is. This is also a great recruiting grounds for a UPenn cubing club, or maybe a joint Penn/Drexel club.


I am super psyched, who else is going?


----------



## cmv0116 (Oct 15, 2008)

I might be going, not sure yet, but question: why isn't there any 2x2? It doesn't take that long to hold.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow! Another competition near NJ! Man! This is going to be right after Newark Open 08. Then I was planning to go to Weschester and maybe (probably not) Virginia Open 2008. I hope my mom will allow me to go to this one...


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 15, 2008)

cmv0116 said:


> I might be going, not sure yet, but question: why isn't there any 2x2? It doesn't take that long to hold.



I was wondering that too. he has 2 hours for 3x3 round 1 and lunch, which seems a bit excessive, 2x2 could probably go there somewhere. especially since he plans on doing a 16 person final in 30 minutes.


----------



## Kian (Oct 16, 2008)

we'll see. i'd like to attend if work will allow.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 16, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> cmv0116 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be going, not sure yet, but question: why isn't there any 2x2? It doesn't take that long to hold.
> ...




I'm pretty sure that a lot of the Drexel cubers aren't very fast. I think in their previous, unofficial competitions, their winners were around 25, and then it quickly dropped down into the 1 minute range.


----------



## colbyoleksy (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a 70% chance of going to this one. I might sign up for 3x3 and go with my friend. I might just Judge though because i specialize in magic and master magic.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 20, 2008)

I should go, I think it's less than 2 hours from Baltimore.
I'm going to see if I can bring some people from my school.
But there aren't many events I like. I suppose just 3x3, OH, andBLD.


----------



## Jason Baum (Oct 21, 2008)

Yet another competition I have to miss because of band >_>

Oh well, at least I can go to the Newark Open...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey just a reminder that this competition is coming up in a week. Anyone have and specific goals? mine are:
3x3: sub-18 avg, top 3
4x4: avg around 1:15, sub 70 single, 2nd place(behind patrick, who I am hoping will sub-1 avg)
5x5: avg in 2:30s, 3rd-5th place.
OH: sub-1 avg(I should practice sometime.)

Also, if anyone needs a place to hang out afterwards my dorm is only 3 blocks away. The Underground(place where I work) has ping pong, pool tables, darts, fusbal, air hockey, and a large TV, all free to use. There is also a lounge right outside my room and 3 more lounges in my hall. I *might* be able to offer a place to stay overnight(my floor) but my roommate is really sick and I need to know soon so I can ask him if its allright.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 12, 2008)

2.5 more days!


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 13, 2008)

*woot drexel*

Hey guys,

I am really interested in buying a void cube or a bump cube. Is anyone going to drexel that has an extra one they are willing to trade or sell? Also, i am looking for a new type a 3x3 and new 3x3 sticker set. If anyone has extra's, could they please bring them so i could either trade for them or purchase them. Thank you.

Doug


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey for anyone who didn't get the email, Stanley decided to add 2x2x2 as an official event a some point(probably after 3x3 round 1). If you haven't signed up for 2x2x2 yet, be sure to do so.

Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## sam (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, i asked tyson if he could coax stanley into doing it XD. 
It should be a good competition. very laid back.
not too many events going on.

See everyone there tomorrow.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2008)

Alex Yu took back the NAR for BLD 3 times, with 3 sub-1 BLDs in two rounds. they were 57, 58, and 54.44+2. Patrick Jameson also had a 49.xx+2 on 4x4.

I have Alex's NAR on video and I am uploading it now.

Alex Yu also won 3x3, and Erik Johnson got 3rd. I dont remember who got second, John Tamanas maybe?
4x4: Patrick won, obviously, Gavin Nelson was second, and Erik Johnson was third.
5x5: Erik beat out Patrick by a second, and Gavin finished 3rd. Originally they set a cut-off of 2:00 to continue an average, but since Erik and Patrick were the only ones who beat 2, they let me, Gavin, and Ellery finish our averages since we were so close (Gavin had a 2:03, I had 2:09 [PB!] and Ellery had like 2:11 or something)
2x2: I think Erik won, with a 4.xx average. Then I think Gavin was second and Sam was third. there were soo many +2s, especially by Sam. I think Sam had two +2s and a DNF. I had the fastest solve of the competition, a 2.68. solution was RUR' U LD'RU2R'DR'.
OH: didnt really pay attention. sorry.


Now I talk about myself:
My first round of 3x3 was okay, I think it was 19.18. I was just cruisin to get to the finals. The second round is where is all went bad. My first solve was a middle 18, which is good. Then I DNFed because I didn't wait for the stupid light to turn green. the a middle 16 which was good. then a devastating pop at 16 seconds on the ending R'FRF' trigger of a Y-perm, which resulting in like a 60 second solve. then an awesome 15.3 something. it still worked out to about a 31 second average so I screwed myself out of the finals because I didnt wait for the dumb light to turn green.

my 4x4 turned out ok, although I am mad about the first solve. I inserted an F2L pair wrong, did OLL parity, fix the pair, did OLL parity again, and ended up with a 1:25. The next two were a 1:08 OP and 1:05 P which I was happy about, then 1:21 OP and 1:27 O with bad reduction. I think I got 4th with a 1:18 or something.

I started off 5x5 with a PB by 7 seconds, it was a 2:09 something with a crappy G. then a 2:37(poop) and I dont remember the others. I ended up with a 2:22 average though which was also good enough for 4th place again.

2x2: yeah I hadn't practiced 2x2 for like a month, so I got all 6.xxs except for my 2.68. it was an OLL skip that I saw from inspection, then my best PBL.

OH: I got like a 56 avg. I intentionally DNFed my last one, because after my third try at Rperm I just could not get it.


----------

